# Dura Ace gearing recommendations



## heat010 (May 24, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I wanted to go to full Dura Ace on my bike and would like your best recommendation for the most optimal front gear and rear cassette combination for climbing. Top end speed is not as important as climbing. I could go with the Ultegra compact crank, but I wanted to get a full dura ace set up. And again without going with a triple.

Thanks for your recommendations.


----------



## 2wheel-lee (Apr 23, 2007)

Well, you set the rules...
Without going with triple, you're using a double (DUH! right?)
Without going with a compact R700 crank, you're going with a Dura-Ace double (another obvious answer)

Dura-Ace double comes with a 39 tooth small ring. You can replace it with an aftermarket 38 tooth ring (then you're not "full Dura-Ace"). That's the smallest available ring for that crank.

In addition to that, you may want a 12/27 cassette.

Do you really dislike triples? I remember some triplets from high school....drool...I digress...

Triples or the slightly heavier R700 cranks (which come with a 34) aren't bad, in my opinion. I just went through this same dilemna with my CX bike. I went with the R700 crank.

Edit: I don't know what Shimano has in store for 2008. Who knows, maybe there will be a D/A compact for 2008.


----------

